# kodiak 400 it is bogging out



## kacey1

my buddys got a kodiak 400 it is bogging out wen he punchis the gass and it stalls out

he did sink it in water we did oil change cled carb and air fiter 

mods *MUFFLER STACK . snorkel *


----------



## phreebsd

sounds like its flooding.

so u had snork on before and it was running fine before it was sunk?


----------



## kacey1

ever sins we snorked it i think


----------



## kacey1

i think it is flooding how wood we stop it


----------



## HeadC1

Are you saying that it won't get passed idle at all without stalling? Try to rev it up with the choke on. If this works it sounds like you still have water in the carb. Drain the bowl and see if it helps.


----------



## kacey1

i clend carb out


----------



## kacey1

it runs but *bogging out* and rev it up but lot of the time it is *bogging wen full gass maby i make video*


----------



## HeadC1

If its working some passed idle then it may not be water but just a piece of trash in the carb. I've seen carbs get 3 cleanings before they started working correctly again. It doesn't take but a tiny piece of grit to stop one up. Is it idling fine?


----------



## kacey1

yes it is idling fine


----------



## AUbruterider

did it start doing this when he snorkeled it?


----------



## HeadC1

my guess is you're going to have to clean it again


----------



## kacey1

yes it did start doing it when he snorkeled it?


----------



## phreebsd

you will likely have to rejet. 
To know which way (i suspect your are going to have to go down in jet size)
partially cover the snorkel with your hand and see if it revs any better. if so, you are lean and u need more fuel.

if it makes it worse you need more air. You guys used 1.5" tubing im guessing?


----------



## kacey1

[ame="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a34/scarcrow/?action=view&current=MOV00707.flv"]







[/ame]


----------



## kacey1

2 inch tubing


----------



## phreebsd

2" inch is more than enough.

does it backfire at all? what happens when you pull the choke when u try to rev it? 
or put your hand partially over the intake snork..?


----------



## kacey1

wen hand is partially over the intake snork runns bit beter

no backfire


----------



## cigaro

Lean


----------



## kacey1

how to fix it form running Lean


----------



## phreebsd

correct way - rejet
quick way - get reducer for the end of the snork.


----------



## kacey1

thanks guys


----------



## TorkMonster

Yeah, get a reducer, OR do like some of the hondas I have seen and use tape.. 
On my buddies rancher, it was lik an art to get it right.. We tried a reducer, and this was after a rejet... The reducer did too much... We had to use electric tape, one piece at a time....


----------

